# Another Christmas Casusalty



## ChuckCanuck (Dec 15, 2012)

I've outlined my story elsewhere on this site, things went from bad..the reason I found this site, to unbearably worse on Christmas Eve. My S/O - since we're not legally married - told me that she was done, that she loves me but not IN love. Needs her space, wants me to move out. All by 6PM Christmas Eve. Im devastated, we have two kids. I'm sure this is a pretty old story around this parts, not the first, not the last.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I hope you are not moving out. It's your legal residence as well. You should not leave your children.

Perhaps you should see an attorney to find out your rights in all of this.


----------



## dubbizle (Jan 15, 2012)

Agree with EleGirl ,you should have said since you love me then there is no way I am leaving this house until I am ready and you know I am safe and warm unless you have other houses.


----------



## ChuckCanuck (Dec 15, 2012)

dubbizle said:


> Agree with EleGirl ,you should have said since you love me then there is no way I am leaving this house until I am ready and you know I am safe and warm unless you have other houses.


No, no other property. I don't have a support group or friends here. We're outsiders to the area.

It is not my choice to leave, and I can't imagine a time when I'd have to. Just because I can't imagine it doesn't mean that it might not be a dark reality someday. Yes it's my home too, and just because she wants to be through isn't the reason for me to leave, I know that much. I haven't DONE anything awful that would cause me to be forcibly removed. I'm not like that. I feel there there are so many other alternatives to explore before it has to come to any of that. It's been mentioned that she might already be "gone" from the relationship, but I don't know. She said that she wanted "space" and if I was to get back in her life I would need to do it from a distance...even used the "if you love something, let it go...". BS.

She said she might consider allowing me back in, but she'd need to be "dated", and right now she's put herself back on the market I suppose saying we're not a couple.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Why not tell her that if she wants to be back on the market that she is free to move out. She will however need to leave your children in their family home with you.


----------



## katc (Aug 7, 2011)

Why do you have to get out? She's the one who seems to want "out" of the marriage.

And if she's put herself on the market - let her do that away from plain view of the children.


----------



## east2west (Oct 19, 2012)

Absolutely do not move out of your house.

Tell her if she needs space to GTFO.

The kids stay with you at the house.


----------

